# What's your zero?



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Out of curiosity, what yardage did you set 0 at? I'm currently at 75 yards (my gun was bore sighted at this) but am changing to 125 yards I think.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

My set up is a 290gr Barnes TMZ w/110gr of BH 209. I’m 2.5 inches high at 100 yards 0-ed at 150 and 7 inches low at 200 yards.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

My zero is 100. I’ll adjust my turrets from there if I need to take a longer shot


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Since I hunt other states that don't allow scopes I am sighted dead on at 100 yards. I figure that I am good out to 150 but the furthest shot at a deer or a elk was 120 yards on a bull elk. Most of the deer that I have shot have been under 50 yards.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

100 with a balistic plex recticle out to 150.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

125 yds. PBR out to 140. Easily over 90% of the deer I've killed with a smokepole have been 60 yards or less.





-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

For deer, I use my .45 with a 200gr bullet backed with 110gr 777. Muzzle Velocity is 2300fps. +3" @ 100yd. Zero at 200yd. I love this ML! it's fast, flat shooting and knocks deer over fast!


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Zeroed at 130 yards... 2" high at 75 yards, 2" low at 150 yards... covers every deer I've ever shot (at).


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

1" high at 100 yards. 1x scope.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I zero at 100 yards; however, all but one deer have been shot less than 50 yards away. The other deer was shot at 157 yards, but I have bullet drops on my scope.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

7mm mag, 200 yds. Same with my .243


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

I've settled on setting mine zero at 140 yards. That puts me 2" high at 100 yards. I think I will like that setting.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Zero at 170. 4" high at 100 and 4" low at 200.


----------



## Rmanwill (Mar 5, 2021)

100 yards


----------

